# kayak carts



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

How do you guys and gals get your kayak to the water? if you use a cart what kind do you have?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

The most common cart I've seen used is a C-Tug. I use the Cabelas Kayak/Canoe steel cart. Its heavier than the C-Tug but has 16" wheels that roll over just about anything. I think both are good carts. The C-Tug is a better option if you are wanting to store it with you while you float.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

DC9781 said:


> The most common cart I've seen used is a C-Tug. I use the Cabelas Kayak/Canoe steel cart. Its heavier than the C-Tug but has 16" wheels that roll over just about anything. I think both are good carts. The C-Tug is a better option if you are wanting to store it with you while you float.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I use c-tug also. Very good


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What kind of yak do you have. There's various carts for yaks with and without scupper holes.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

lunker23 said:


> What kind of yak do you have. There's various carts for yaks with and without scupper holes.


It's a Kilroy


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

lunker23 said:


> What kind of yak do you have. There's various carts for yaks with and without scupper holes.


it is a kilroy


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

DC9781 said:


> The most common cart I've seen used is a C-Tug. I use the Cabelas Kayak/Canoe steel cart. Its heavier than the C-Tug but has 16" wheels that roll over just about anything. I think both are good carts. The C-Tug is a better option if you are wanting to store it with you while you float.


I will be getting this for Christmas this year. I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a c-tug and like it


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

coffee said:


> I have a c-tug and like it


Thank you for the reply


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

C-tug!!!! Best cart out there.....worth every penny. Columbus kayak has them in stock!!!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

claytonhaske said:


> C-tug!!!! Best cart out there.....worth every penny. Columbus kayak has them in stock!!!


Thank you


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's my answer to the c-tug. Seems strong enough, as I sat in the kayak. It even breaks down so I can store it in my front hatch


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> WOW that is great. What did you do for a axle? did you run threaded rod? I love it what size pipe did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whitey7 said:


> Here's my answer to the c-tug. Seems strong enough, as I sat in the kayak. It even breaks down so I can store it in my front hatch


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

WOW that is great. What did you do for a axle? did you use threaded rod? what size pipe did you use? I love it.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

I use this Seattle sport for my Old Town Predator 13, and it works great, especially for the price. It breaks down small enough to fit in the bow hatch too.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

one3 said:


> WOW that is great. What did you do for a axle? did you use threaded rod? what size pipe did you use? I love it.


I used 1 1/4" pvc and 1/2" stainless threaded rod. I already had the wheels from a former project. I have $31 invested in it, and have plenty of pvc to make one or two more carts. My wheels had metal bushings in them that allowed me to use 1/2" rod instead of 5/8, which seemed overkill


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> I used 1 1/4" pvc and 1/2" stainless threaded rod. I already had the wheels from a former project. I have $31 invested in it, and have plenty of pvc to make one or two more carts. My wheels had metal bushings in them that allowed me to use 1/2" rod instead of 5/8, which seemed overkill


Thank you , very much


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> I used 1 1/4" pvc and 1/2" stainless threaded rod. I already had the wheels from a former project. I have $31 invested in it, and have plenty of pvc to make one or two more carts. My wheels had metal bushings in them that allowed me to use 1/2" rod instead of 5/8, which seemed overkill


I do not mean to bother you. I am pretty good at making things, but you have 1 1/4 in pipe and wheels with 1/2 in hole. What did you use for a bushing in side the pipe for the 1/2 in rod. if there is no bushing in the pipe the rod will not have a nice fit.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

One3, if you go to YouTube, and search "KayakDiy cart" you will find great instruction. I suggest the video by the channel "KayakDiy" he gives very thorough instructions. You can change the design easily, but he has a very thorough list of needed supplies and how to get the basic construction done.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just drilled a hole in a pvc cap. There's a cap on each end, then a washer, installed wheel, outer washer, lock washer, nut. I'll try and get some close up shots of it later.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Paul David said:


> One3, if you go to YouTube, and search "KayakDiy cart" you will find great instruction. I suggest the video by the channel "KayakDiy" he gives very thorough instructions. You can change the design easily, but he has a very thorough list of needed supplies and how to get the basic construction done.


Thank you


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/04/diy-bulletproof-kayak-cart-build.html?m=1

This is the one I found, but modified it a bit. I wanted something a little stronger and simpler to make. If there is a problem with the bunks turning, I plan on drilling a hole through it and adding a wire locking pin.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's some pics. Measurements are based on my yak.....a jackson cruise 12. I wanted the bunks to be at 15 inches, which is how wide my scupper channels are spaced apart.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Paul David said:


> I use this Seattle sport for my Old Town Predator 13, and it works great, especially for the price. It breaks down small enough to fit in the bow hatch too.
> View attachment 199640


I used this as a template when making mine out of PVC. The part that would cost the most is the wheels, but I was able to grab mine from work 
All together I probably have $15 in my cart. Works like a charm and cheap!!!!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, the wheels are the most expensive pieces. On mine, I opted to go with stainless threaded rod, since I already had wheels. 
Harbor freight sells wheels fairly cheap. And if you find a coupon, you can save even more. I would guess about 10-15 bucks for a pair on sale. 
Some people complained about their cart wheels loosening up or tightening up to the point that it wouldn't move. I assume that the washers that they are using are contacting the wheel and not just the bearing. 
Not sure if I explained that clearly or not...hahaha


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

lunker23 said:


> I used this as a template when making mine out of PVC. The part that would cost the most is the wheels, but I was able to grab mine from work
> All together I probably have $15 in my cart. Works like a charm and cheap!!!!


I made one similar to that for a different yak. I ended up using lawnmower wheels. Cheap and easy to make!! Pvc is stronger than you think


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

just in case anyone needs to build a cart, or needs wheels......harbor freight has 10" pneumatic dolly wheel/ tires on sale for $5 each!! I just picked up 2 today, since i had to use my original wheels for another project.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> just in case anyone needs to build a cart, or needs wheels......harbor freight has 10" pneumatic dolly wheel/ tires on sale for $5 each!! I just picked up 2 today, since i had to use my original wheels for another project.


Thank you , I was thinking about looking for some wheels.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Another + for the c tug cart!Had one for about a year now.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Love the c tug


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Wouldn't waste my money building one 100% c-tug, best money spent.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

c-tug is a must for a heavy kayak, it won't always help, sometimes you'll just have to he-man it but it helps alot. I removed the straps that come with it and use a ratchet strap on mine.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

What they said....C Tug is only way I ever haul a loaded kayak around. I had mine for 4-5years and has never failed to move 140lb loaded up yak. 
This is a picture taking a loaded kayak down to Rose lake.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

wow I have put alot of hours into that lake when i was a kid and i give respect for hauling that back up that hill.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

That Rose Lake hill is a bear without a cart.



Yakphisher said:


> What they said....C Tug is only way I ever haul a loaded kayak around. I had mine for 4-5years and has never failed to move 140lb loaded up yak.
> This is a picture taking a loaded kayak down to Rose lake.
> View attachment 203680


----------

